# My new Salsa Chili Con Crosso 2012



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I just started road biking this year after playing around on a mountain bike, putting on few miles, and want to race cross this fall. I know I'm going to be a back marker, I just want to have fun. After looking around the C^3 really appealed to me. Salsa is discontinuing the C^3 and even though the I'm sure the new bike will be nice I was worried I would miss this season. I ordered the bike last week and had the fitting today. After getting home I took her for a spin, this thing is going to be great when taking a relaxing ride on the bike trail. Here are some pictures.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a good looking rig!


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Enjoy it. Put on Kool Stop brake pads when you wear the originals out.


----------



## richnmib (Dec 26, 2011)

That is a really nice bike


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome. 

I'm a big fan of the 1X10. Big ring shifting is overrated!

And I love the blue/black motif.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice looking bike. Have fun.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Very nice bike. What size?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

58", I thought I would get a 56" as I plan to cycle-cross it but it was too small. It's a great bike for the trails around here, half paved and half crushed lime stone. Where my Allez rides like a 911 the C^3 handles like an SUV.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Cool. Have fun. It is a sweet looking ride.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful!
Man, that color combo would have matched my previous team kit *perfectly*...
Love the 1X10- I really gotta do that.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Had a great ride today on the Prairie Trail, (Crystal Lake, IL). I might need to get a different saddle, not sure but I seem to be sore in places I'm not on my Allez, more testing required. Really liked the handling when I hit the crushed limestone, (there is not as much limestone as I remember). 
New Bridge just opened.








Fox River on Interstate 90








On the way back home


----------



## JAG410 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice looking ride, great pics too! I really like the build they did on those, too bad it's going away.


----------



## richnmib (Dec 26, 2011)

What bottle cages are those?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

richnmib said:


> What bottle cages are those?


Just a plastic Specialized, Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

40 miles today slow, LSD. Rode the bike trail and they are repaving parts. Loose gravel, I slowed at first and then just hammered it. People thought I was nuts with a road bike passing mountain bikes. The firm stuff was great and the loose stuff was OK. I need to research tires for different race conditions.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Forgot ride picture


----------

